
The Mahabharata of Indian internet unicorns - geodel
https://medium.com/@hchawlah/the-mahabharata-of-indian-internet-unicorns-c6fb65402482#.2cl75qsnv
======
geodel
I particularly liked this point.

> The moats — those wide ditches that surround castles and filled with water
> to defend against attacks — for internet companies, are filled only with
> money. They’ve been created with the risk appetites of their investors and
> not with differentiators or unique business models. Moats ought to be wide
> and deep. Else an attacker can wade through easily. But our unicorns’
> castles are protected by paper moats — made of money. Those castles cannot
> be defended unless the moats are refuelled constantly. That explains how
> Amazon just took away market share so easily from Flipkart and Snapdeal.

